# This is a must read for all us....



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

http://www.flyfishohio.com/Fly_Fishing_Industry_editorial.htm


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Great article,,,I think we alll should take notice as to the contents ...,


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

As usual, Joe makes a lot of sense with his comments!


----------



## carman9941 (Nov 28, 2010)

Great read, thanks for sharing


----------



## Shoeman (Feb 12, 2011)

Excellent!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Great read!
I used to have a bunch of subscriptions for fly fishing magazines but I dropped most of them except for Eastern fly fishing and Salt water fly fishing due to not having much contents in USA but exotic locations. I have no intention of going anywhere else but in the good ole USA as there is to much good fishing to even justify wasting my money on foreign destinations. To many streams nearby and not enough time!


----------



## Shoeman (Feb 12, 2011)

You know back in the 70's (and probably to this day) Outdoor Life, Field and Stream used to clog their ad-filled rags with safaris and boar hunts that were not accessible to the general readership.

Like Fly Dog, I let all of them expire. My arsenal of rods, reels and gadgets are quite sufficient. Now it's all about repair or replacement of worn/abused components. Thankfully most are under a long term guarantee. 

Also through sites such as this and countless others, we have enough guys out reviewing new lines, rods, ect.

I'll be brutally honest though, I started flyfishing (if I can call it that) back in the late 70's, but didn't jump in with both feet until about 10 years ago when I could really afford to diversify for all the species I target. I did subscribe to all the publications just get a feel of what's out there and what may apply to my methods. Now it's what can't I target with the long rod....

We already mastered catching fish with hardware, rubber and bait. It was a new challenge. (don't get me wrong, I have no issues with fishing with bait, lures, whatever...) I just tried taking it to a different level and something to do during the off-season, since ice fishing consumed my body more that trying to a run a marathon.

A good friend of mine described it perfectly. "If I'm gonna get skunked, let it be on the long rod".....lol

It was easy to realize that commercially tied bugs didn't fit my style, neither did fishing floating lines for what I was trying to obtain in many cases. Yeah, by the time I was done I filled the coffers of the advertisers, shops and manufacturers. Not to mention my basement looks like I run a trap line...lol

Close to getting out of hand after buying several rod weights from 2-10 and extra spools for integrated sink tips, full sinkers, the lightest reels known to man, I dropped a bundle.

Joe makes very valid points, especially when it comes to being intimidated walking into a flyshop in pursuit of "lesser species"

Honestly, most of the dryfly proponents would crap their pants if they ever hooked into a 5+ smallie on the long rod

Sorry guys! Don't mean to be the FNG casting stones, but that editorial hit home!


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

Great read! thanks for the article


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Flyfish Dog said:


> Great read!
> I used to have a bunch of subscriptions for fly fishing magazines but I dropped most of them except for Eastern fly fishing and Salt water fly fishing due to not having much contents in USA but exotic locations. I have no intention of going anywhere else but in the good ole USA as there is to much good fishing to even justify wasting my money on foreign destinations. To many streams nearby and not enough time!


look at the covers of fly fisherman from 30 years ago and compare them with those of today. these days every one of them is a "hero" shot. 
I only read hatches and the drake anymore.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Great article, and I am in complete agreement on the magazine points. I am out of town on business right now, and knowing I would need some literary material to entertain me during some "down time," I went to the local book store with a huge magazine collection (in a college town), and most of the magazines had no appeal to me. I was looking for something...anything...that related to my fly fishing pursuits in Ohio and surroundng states. It was tough! I came away with 3 magazines for my trip: Ohio Game and Fish (had a good month-by-month trip idea breakdown for the state), Eastern Fly Fishing (lots of do-able trip ideas for me), and American Angler (the bass flies article snagged me). Everything else was Canada, South America, Central America, and New Zealand trips and extreme Western US fishing destinations and articles. That doesn't do much for me!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Are what you guys saying is I should start a flyfishing magazine that caters to the core of the warm, fresh water guys?


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

fallen513 said:


> Are what you guys saying is I should start a flyfishing magazine that caters to the core of the warm, fresh water guys?


I think there is one called "Warmwater Fly Fishing", I seen it but where to get it who knows.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Excellent article and dead on !!! Now where's my spinner and pork rind to use with my fly rod


----------

